# Sweet Tripod Ladder



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been using this ladder for about three years now. When I bought it online it was $329.00 free shipping and no tax. This isn't always on my ladder racks, but when it is oh baby look out. In my experience you can pull off some really trick work safe and fast. Awkward areas are no match for this badboy. Any A frame ladder over 9 or 10 feet can be kind of heavy and bulky. Vaulted tray ceilings, open staircases and halls, high ceiling work, you name it. Like to know what you all think.

www.faxko.com


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Kind of interesting. I suspect it would be like my collapsible ladder, not used often but a real lifesaver a few times a year. I might have to consider this thing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you have any pictures or videos of yourself using it on projects?


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Scott,

I am going to try to find some pictures of the Faxko ladder on a job. The only hitch is this is a piece of gear that doesn't get out on the job everyday. Now that it's getting nice out I will have more opportunity to film this bad boy in action. I always laugh after I finish something with this ladder, I think damn that would have been rough any other way. I am just a tool nut though. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks Scott


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the retractable handle and safety belt on top cuz I'm a Nancy like that.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice, But I'm going to wait for Scott, Tommy, Gabe or Heidi to come up with a review before buying something like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Do you have any pictures or videos of yourself using it on projects?


I'm wondering who is going to review it first :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm wondering who is going to review it first :whistling2:


I am pulling for Edgar.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ooooh, I think I want one....seriously, I do.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nice, But I'm going to wait for Scott, Tommy, Gabe or Heidi to come up with a review before buying something like that. :thumbsup:


It all depends who gets the free one to keep first.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

No way in hill would I ever tie myself to ladder. Other than that it looks cool.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Like Lambrecht I'd never tie myself to a ladder. I've had to jump off of falling ladders a time or two and I enjoy choosing where I might land.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

It's pretty funny guys. I, like all of you would never tie myself to my ladder. When I got this ladder I thought, I might as well wrap that strap around my neck, at least it will be fast LOL. The handle however that telescopes out of the top is realy nice to have. It is solid and the holes on each end where the strap is supposed to clip on is where I usually hang my bucket from. Everytime I have it set up people stop and ask me what kind of ladder I'm on, makes me look like I know what I am doing.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am pulling for Edgar.


Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> It all depends who gets the free one to keep first.


I like your sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

My tripod ladder made faux finishing this area much easier and faster for me. The lightweight and telescoping action makes set up a sinch compared to traditional A frame ladders. I feel us painters especially would probably get the most out of this ladders because of the awkward areas we always have to work on.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ColorQuest said:


> My tripod ladder made faux finishing this area much easier and faster for me. The lightweight and telescoping action makes set up a sinch compared to traditional A frame ladders. I feel us painters especially would probably get the most out of this ladders because of the awkward areas we always have to work on.
> 
> View attachment 10660


Nice


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like a good system. Occasionally have lights to paint around in the middle of high ceilings and this would be a good rig to have. Seems to be a fairly reasonable price as well.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, i dont understand the safety belt though..i weight 190 lbs. if i fall that ladder is comming down with me and on top of me if im hooked in


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ColorQuest said:


> It's pretty funny guys. I, like all of you would never tie myself to my ladder. When I got this ladder I thought, I might as well wrap that strap around my neck, at least it will be fast LOL.


A few years ago I was painting the out side of a three story on the hills and the owner was a cool old guy but one day he said some crazy sh!t to my helper who is a black guy, he was talking about using a tie off and suggested he tie it around his neck. Now I am 80% sure he was just making a goofy joke but in the south you never know and add that with on his deck he had chimpanzees statues dressed as butlers and you just never know. We got a good laugh about it for awhile.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics of the chimps?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Pics of the chimps?


Unfortunately I don't but it looked similar to this pic I found on the web but it was a bit more classy looking with both hands on a large serving tray.


----------

